# Finishing insides of MR MDF carcasses



## Jetset (6 Apr 2009)

There's been a great deal of discussion about finishing MR MDF on doors and face frames but what the best way to finish the _insides_ of kitchen carcasses in this material?

I'm thinking:
Two coats of water-based mdf primer/undercoat
Two coats of oil-based eggshell
...but that does seem like a lot of area for an oil-based paint.

That said, it is the inside of a kitchen cab., so it needs to be hard wearing.

Did a search and have spent many hours reading previous threads about the outsides of cabinets but couldn't find anything about the insides (presuming it's a different technique).


----------



## the_g_ster (9 Apr 2009)

Hello, 

I guess it may be a little late now, but I am making a kitchen right now and I painted up the boards before cutting anything. That way you get a nice even finish, and my first cabinet looked awesome inside with an oak bottom and painted sides in eggshell.

Otherwise your method sounds good, taking back each coat with some 280 grit to even out and tack cloth out and should be good.

I am thinking of inlaying the cabinets on high use areas with glass, eg in the sink area and for metal trays for the oven. I am wondering about using a template in mdf to get the size, then take down glass merchants and get them to cut in toughened glass. 

Hopefully others will be along with other ideas. 

Cheers


----------



## BradNaylor (10 Apr 2009)

I build my painted kitchen cabinets from MR MDF and spray the insides with acid catylist paint from Morrells Woodfinishes. 2 coats of primer, 2 coats of paint.

The finish is as tough as old boots; as tough as it is possible to get with paint.

A tip though. Cut all the componant parts of your cabinets, sand them, mark them up, and* paint them before assembly.*

You will get a much better finish that way, and your workshop will not be cluttered up with bulky kitchen cabinets. I only assemble them a day or so before fitting.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Jetset (10 Apr 2009)

Hi guys

Thanks for the tips. I live round the corner from the Mylands factory so I'll see what they have. I like the sound of the glass.

Up to now, I've always painted after assembly but I've started to do it as you suggest, as of today.

Regards

Jim


----------



## imaginarynumber (24 May 2009)

I second the acid cat but the only problem is that you lose the paint fill capabilties where the boards meet. 

Is there not a risk of water ingress- people do wash units out???


----------



## Mark.R (29 May 2009)

I am about to start my scratch build kitchen in American walnut and cabinets out of veneered mdf. The issue of "finishing" both inside and outside of the cabinets has been bothering me for a while. I have no experience with spraying and was dreading this aspect of the job.

From this forum I decided to complete all the finishing before I did all my cutting and assembly, like a lot of you have done. However, last week I went to a local high class kitchen maker for some advice.

We discussed spraying as opposed to brush/roller applying the finish. To my joy he offered to get his staff to carry out the spraying for me if I brought my assembled cabinets to him. admittedly he would charge me, but for £500.00 with a 4.5x4.5m kitchen, and it done professionally, I was well pleased, of being relieved of this task.

For some of you about to do the same-ie self build kitchen, why not think about approaching someone like I have in your area?

Just think, no sanding or cutting back, no runs in the finish etc etc and a professional finish!!


----------

